# Abudhabi , Doha or Muscat what is ur take?



## GAMMA (Jun 27, 2009)

Dubai is down at the moment... no one knows for sure if it can bounce back ... so which is the next boom town and best place in middle east for job and life?.. which one do u prefer?


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

Next boom town? Baghdad fo' sure. Khobar's pretty nice too.

Muscy is a little too much out there, ADH is barely limping along and DOH is quickly transforming itself into another DXB. Search recession on QL.com.


----------

